

Dotsql: A Golang library for using SQL - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/gchaincl/dotsql

======
wilsonfiifi
I found this library when scanning through Awesome-Go [0]. This is in response
to my Ask HN submission [1].

Thanks to Thiago Avelino (avelino) for putting together this treasure trove of
go libraries/tools!

[0] [https://github.com/avelino/awesome-
go](https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912650)

